
New Work City - Coworking in New York. - pius
http://www.nwcny.com/
======
Aries
THIS IS A AWESOME IDEA WILL IT BE NATIONWIDE? OR ONLY IN NYC

~~~
pius
There are various coworking spaces across the country. (Notice that's
coworking with a little "c.")

Here ya go: <http://coworking.pbwiki.com/>

